# Herf with Kevin and some of the Jazz Gang



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

What a great afternoon! Sat around enjoying some smoke and even lunch.... Good times!

And yes..... Kevin is totally smitten with his sexy lady!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us



http://imageshack.us


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Looks like a good time for all. Where was Stan?? Doing tax work??


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Yes sir.....

I guess his name is functional, too.....

:roll:


----------



## curtin1 (Oct 29, 2005)

Good time by all !!! Nice to see Kevin and Patrick make a apperance. Nice to shoot the shit.. Sorry to see that Stan was not able to be there . I think its the 1st Saterday he has had off in a year. Well got to go fishing now ! I think i will find a nice private preserve ! and go Nija fishing


----------



## Rocketman248-cr (Oct 25, 2005)

Man, I really gotta move to Florida. Maybe I can get stationed in Mayport. :smile:


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2006)

OK, way too much fun going on there. :bawling:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Glad you guys had a good time, though. Even ChipThePilot was there!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

redmondp said:


> OK, way too much fun going on there. :bawling:


Awwww..... don't cry...... Your turn is coming!

Are you still working on that Hog deal? I wanta see some photos....


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

I had a great time. Thanks for posting the pics Michael, and thanks for the Opus X. It's funny that we brought each other Opus X.

I had some smokes for you Stan. Since you weren't there, I'll keep them aging for next time.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Thank you, Kevin. There are very few things that could have come between you guys and me, but, unfortunately that close to tax day is one of them........... :sad: 

But..................I'M BACK BABY!


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

A buddy of mine just got back from fla. 
He was visiting a girl that had moved there from tn.
He was telling me about this cool jazz club that she took him to, he said it had a great selection of cigars, good food and cool jazz.
I told him that it sounded familiar, when i showed him these pics he said this was the place and even picked out cycleman as being ther also. 
Man this is really a small world.
He really liked the place, man i have to check this place out!!!

Tom


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

How cool. Did we get to chat with him?


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

don't believe you did, he mentioned he saw you there, didn't say if you talked to them. 








would you happen to know a girl , Linda Smallwood, she was originaly from Humboldt tn, now residing in clearwater fla.

P.S. quit talking about the cami's 98 on the other site, now i want to try some so bad i don't know what to do, and i can't find them!!!!!!! LOL

Tom


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> don't believe you did, he mentioned he saw you there, didn't say if you talked to them.
> 
> would you happen to know a girl , Linda Smallwood, she was originaly from Humboldt tn, now residing in clearwater fla.
> 
> ...


OH MY GOSH!!!! LINDA IS AWESOME!!!!!!!!

No, sorry. i don't think I know her. Post a photo and tell me more and it is a small world down here, for sure.....

As for the Camaugay 98's..... you know what you have to do.... it's a hard task...... PM me your snailer, Brother.... worries go away....


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

The name sounds familiar but can't put a face with it............


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Asking CM if he remembers a lady by her name is like asking a lion if he remembers a zebra by it's stripes...he needs faces or cleavage or butts shots, please! :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

ram416 said:


> Asking CM if he remembers a lady by her name is like asking a lion if he remembers a zebra by it's stripes...he needs faces or cleavage or butts shots, please! :lol:


A simple scratch and sniff .... might help too.....

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

:lol: :shock:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Like maybe Chip's chair?..... or the footlocker....

WOOooooooooooohhooooooooooooooo!



SHSHSHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

 :shock: :???: :|


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

:wink: :spank: :drinking:


----------

